# Sizwheel and dutchman



## Greystoke (Nov 4, 2012)

Swinging a big, heavy leaning, rotten White Fir, even though it did not matter, just having some fun.

[video=youtube_share;Y8bA-Iyef4w]http://youtu.be/Y8bA-Iyef4w[/video]


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 4, 2012)

May not have gone perfectly, but that is some serious skill you got there.. it would take a good while to describe everything I saw going on there, and there is probably a lot more to it than that!

Thanks for sharing the sizwheeel... which I had heard of before but never really understood.... might try it on a hemlock or elm or something over here... I had a big heavy front leaning locust go down real slow and get pulled to the side one time, by accident and it turned out to be from a similar cause as the sizwheel... ended up having a bunch of long fibers on the left side of the hinge hold, as she came over.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI57_nTRkd0

It's the first stem falling at about 1:40.... it was a plunge cut and back release, fairly shallow and narrow notch.. the back release was about 12" below the face and when she started to go a lot of fibers on the left side of the hinge held because the bar was shorter than the tree, so those fibers on the back side hadn't been touched... it really surprised me just how slowly she moved with all that front lean..


----------



## Greystoke (Nov 5, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> May not have gone perfectly, but that is some serious skill you got there.. it would take a good while to describe everything I saw going on there, and there is probably a lot more to it than that!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the sizwheeel... which I had heard of before but never really understood.... might try it on a hemlock or elm or something over here... I had a big heavy front leaning locust go down real slow and get pulled to the side one time, by accident and it turned out to be from a similar cause as the sizwheel... ended up having a bunch of long fibers on the left side of the hinge hold, as she came over..
> 
> ...



Thanks Daniel  The sizwheel definitely has it's place in my bag of tricks. It works better on some tree than others of course. Here is a good demonstration of how well it can work with a Red Fir which has real strong lineal fibers. It swung this tree farther than I had it gunned which is why it knocked down the little green tree...which is why there has to be a variation of the sizwheel sometimes...this was what I would call my maximum sizwheel...if that makes any sense.
[video=youtube;_FrzG5gzX7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FrzG5gzX7I[/video]


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 9, 2012)

Was there a reason for putting the yellow wedge in very loosely?

I was thinking it might act like a flag if the tree started to set back or fall sooner then you expected, but then you took it out before I saw it move so now I'm not sure


----------



## Greystoke (Nov 10, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Was there a reason for putting the yellow wedge in very loosely?
> 
> I was thinking it might act like a flag if the tree started to set back or fall sooner then you expected, but then you took it out before I saw it move so now I'm not sure



I call it the needle guage. You can watch it, and if it goes down, then that means that the tree is going over to where it is gunned, if it goes up, then the tree is setting back. It works great.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 10, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> I call it the needle guage. You can watch it, and if it goes down, then that means that the tree is going over to where it is gunned, if it goes up, then the tree is setting back. It works great.



...and if it stays steady you can set your coffee cup on it.


----------



## 046 (Jan 2, 2013)

Greystoke said:


> I call it the needle guage. You can watch it, and if it goes down, then that means that the tree is going over to where it is gunned, if it goes up, then the tree is setting back. It works great.



nice tip...have never seen a sizwheel in action...


----------

